# Grand Canyon Items



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

A few suggestions for things you might not have thought to bring on the Grand:
-DRE makes these doughnut things that allow you to suction a coozie to a kayak or raft. They are pure awesome. In the same vein, can caps are sweet to keep river spashes out of your suds.
-Long sleeve shirt, preferably tight knit/uv protected. Keeps you cool and out of the sun. Wear it over your dry top if you are kayaking
-Fleece or mid layer for kayaking on cloudy days, even when temps are in the 90's
-Foam for kayak outfitting adjustments
-Loose tobacco and rolling papers. Even if you don't smoke, this is the most universal possible currency for trade with commercials. Want day 12 cocktail ice? Easy trade for some cigarettes
-Bag balm...works wonders for cracked hands. Bring tons because everyone will mooch.
-A change of clothes reserved for take-out day so you can have a non-stinky shuttle.
-Shoes and socks. If you get the foot rot, these two items will greatly aid healing.
-Cot and paco. The cot is heaven for sleeping.
-Tecate, voted best river beer


----------



## mcphats (Apr 28, 2013)

is bug spray necessary? Putting on Sunday.


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

Less is more. Bring what you need and have it organized. Don't loose it. That above list sounds like advice you'd give to a 12 year old going down ruby. Are you telling or asking?

Yes, you should probably bring sunscreen and bug spray. Giant hat and sun protection. Why you would wear a long sleeved shirt over a drytop I have no idea.

Smokes, ice & beer. A good map. Food.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Jamie D. said:


> Less is more. Bring what you need and have it organized. Don't loose it. That above list sounds like advice you'd give to a 12 year old going down ruby. Are you telling or asking?
> 
> Yes, you should probably bring sunscreen and bug spray. Giant hat and sun protection. Why you would wear a long sleeved shirt over a drytop I have no idea.
> 
> Smokes, ice & beer. A good map. Food.


Indeed, I recommend every 12 year old bring plenty of tobacco to trade with commercials on R/HT....


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd say no to bug spray, but on the other hand there's no harm in having a small amount just in case. I've never needed it during many trips.

Regarding Dan's list, you can also bring tequila pints for trading for cocktail ice. Even if the guide doesn't drink he can use it for trade among other guides.



mcphats said:


> is bug spray necessary? Putting on Sunday.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Loose tobacco and rolling papers. Even if you don't smoke, this is the most universal possible currency for trade with commercials. Want day 12 cocktail ice? Easy trade for some cigarettes...?

Cigs are not the most universal currency on any GC trip I have been on. Beer, weed, liquor, and ice, have always been good currency in my experience.


----------

